# European market N15 Almera GTi SR20DE LSD?



## mida (Jul 30, 2004)

Hello,

Does anyone know if European market N15 Almera GTi SR20DE had factory limited slip differential? I live in Estonia and I am planning to buy a car which was originally sold to German market.

Thank You!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=14421


----------



## mida (Jul 30, 2004)

vector03 said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=14421


I saw that post, but where does this info come form. If it would be true, it would be a well known fact. But google found nothing on this subject, execpt this post you linked.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

After Looking around a little bit I found that it most likely has the same setup as a NX2000. They came with LSD in the US but I can't say for sure on your model.

Bottom line......if it doesn't have one you can get one......I think

Check more here
http://www.sr20forum.com


----------

